# PS3 & lovefilm



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Morning, just a heads up.
I had an email this morning from lovefilm, saying that films can be downloaded straight to your ps3. There is an icon on the X media bar. It looks nice, I havent had a chance to download anything yet. But not a bad idea from sony and lovefilm.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Xbox has had Zune for ages now (not a dig at Sony) but i used it for the first time this week and was very impressed with it :thumb:

Even with streaming the films there was only one time where it stopped to rebuffer or whatever.

Sort of the same thing as LoveFilm i presume, you can either stream or download but you have to watch it within 24hours.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^PS3 has had a movie rental service for a good while too, maybe even before xbox cannot remember tbh.

Like zune there was normally a 'selection' of films and not a complete list like lovefilm so could be good! TBH haven't switched my ps3 on for months


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Brazo said:


> ^^PS3 has had a movie rental service for a good while too, maybe even before xbox cannot remember tbh.
> 
> Like zune there was normally a 'selection' of films and not a complete list like lovefilm so could be good! TBH haven't switched my ps3 on for months


Ah right, not a PS3 boy so didnt know that :thumb: (again wasnt trying to slag Sony off)

I did notice there were only a few recent films on, would be great to have something more comprehensive.

I spose with LoveFilm coming to Internet enabled TV's it was only a matter of time til it came to the console, us Xbox boys wont get it though as Zune is a MS company iirc


----------

